# Personen in Videos freistellen



## nafets (13. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Als erstes ich bin ein absoluter  Neuling im Thema Videobearbeitung. Programmiere sonst ASP.

Meine Idee, ich möchte auf einer Website als Intro eine freigestellte Person die etwas über den Ihalt erzählt. Habe das Video in einer Green-Box aufgenommen. Danach habe ich versuch im Premier 6.1 das Ganze freizustellen. Aber als  ist es etwas kompliziert, zudem habe ich die Engl. Vers. und ich verstehe nicht alle Funktionen.

Wie stelle ich also eine Person auf neutralem grünen Hintergrund frei?

Gruss
      Stefan


----------



## meta_grafix (13. September 2004)

Hi,

suche in der Hilfe mal nach 'Keying'.

Servus


----------

